# ALDABRA BRREDING (GRAPHIC)



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

"THESE PICTURES ARE POSTED FOR EDUCATIONAL AND INFORMATIONAL PURPOSES ONLY"

Today was a great day, lots of pictures. Here are two of our aldabras, HOMMER and SANDY, breeding. Artificial rain, they are breeding daily!


----------



## Robert (Apr 17, 2011)

What is he whispering in her ear?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

Robert said:


> What is he whispering in her ear?



One of the last photo's after that session, HOMMER had so much slobber coming from his mouth. I did not post it, saving that one.....


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 17, 2011)

Very interesting indeed...


----------



## Jacob (Apr 17, 2011)

Nature, haha hes whispering in her ear


----------



## DeanS (Apr 17, 2011)

Greg! These posts are GREAT! Not only are you ALDABRAMAN...you are ALDABRAMASTER I can't wait for your 'book project' to come to fruition! TOP NOTCH!


----------



## Cameron (Apr 17, 2011)

awesome man! how long till you will see eggs?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Greg! These posts are GREAT! Not only are you ALDABRAMAN...you are ALDABRAMASTER I can't wait for your 'book project' to come to fruition! TOP NOTCH!


Thank you, a while off still, but we are getting things ready.





Red Earth Exotics said:


> awesome man! how long till you will see eggs?



Next season, November.....


----------



## Cameron (Apr 17, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Greg! I can't wait for your 'book project' to come to fruition! TOP NOTCH!




+1!! DEFINITELY looking forward to this....SO HURRY UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are two more pictures during the same brreding session towards the end. The males sound like LARGE cows when they breed. LOL.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 17, 2011)

Robert said:


> What is he whispering in her ear?



ummm.... " dont worry this wont hurt a bit" ? ...or is that when ya get a shot ? 

JD~


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 17, 2011)

I can only imagine the sound! There's quite a bit of difference in the sound volume between Leos and Sullies to I can only imagine with the Aldabras.


----------



## Edna (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy definitely has a grimace on her face, and I think it's for you, Greg! I think she's saying, "Enough with the camera, big guy. Paybacks are hell!!"


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

Edna said:


> Sandy definitely has a grimace on her face, and I think it's for you, Greg! I think she's saying, "Enough with the camera, big guy. Paybacks are hell!!"


LOL, She is one of our most social females!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 17, 2011)

"look mommy they are playing leap frog"


----------

